# eat n park potato soup



## piglet91

Hello we go to Pittsburgh pa about every 4 year and i love there potato soup
i live here in fl have many potato soup not like this it was good. I want to know is there anyone have the recipes for it. 


Thanks Tammy


----------



## izbnso

I've never been to Pittsburgh, so I don't know what kind of potato soup you're looking for. I've got a recipe that I love and will gladly post if it's what you're craving. Please be a bit more specific about what you liked about the soup from Pittsburgh.


----------



## jim berman

I am from Pittsburgh (with an 'h' on the end) and actually worked at Eat 'n Park in 1992-93. All of our soups were frozen concentrates. After all these years, I do not recall the brand, but I would imagine Sysco or USFoods would stock the product.


----------



## maryb

Potato soup:

1/2 pound diced bacon fried until crisp, reserve some of the fat.
3 or 4 potatoes diced in 1 inch chunks
Enough milk to cover the potatoes
1 small onion diced fine and fried in the reserved bacon fat
celery to taste
S&P to taste

Fry off the bacon and transfer to a bowl. In the same sauce pan fry off the onion and celery. Add the potatoes and cover with milk. Simmer over low heat until the potatoes are tender and add the bacon back to it. This is simple but good and I make it often during the winter. You can puree this if you want before you add the bacon back to it.


----------

